#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  Do you know what is edge computing in IoT?

## Bhavya

In my knowledge, Edge computing is a form of cloud computing that helps to protect user privacy by anonymizing, analyzing, and storing the user's information at the source rather than sending data to the cloud. Can someone give me deeper information about edge computing in IoT?

----------

